# Flow way to fast



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi folks

i have a starbucks barista machine it was my first purchase, it came pressurised but I instantly threw all the internal gubins in the bin so now its up pressurised.

No matter how fine/course I grind, light/hard I tamp the water flow is way to fast from start to Finnish is about 12 seconds, needless to say not good enough.

Is there any way of slowing this down?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What grinder are you using? Also what dose weight are you using?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I'm using a gaggia mdf and the standard double basket that came with the machine m8


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you using a plastic tamper or a metal tamper? Does it fit the basket?

Can you post a photo of the portafilter with basket in and basket out?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes I can post a picture no problem, any use?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does your machine come with a non- pressurised basket? I'm wondering if you machine is a hybrid pressurised only basket.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

It Def does not come with unpressurised baskets, plus it's a very basic machine, so if ur right and it's pressurised only, I binned the only part that makes it work lol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Watched a YouTube video made by Starbucks demoing the machine. It's designed to steam milk before pulling a shot which is a first.


----------

